# Problem mit Apache Server



## Chipper (30. März 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir bei DYNDNS.org einen Host eingerichtet, damit kann ich wunderbar auf meine FTP Server zugreifen, nur ist es nicht möglich auf meinen Webserver zuzugreifen. Wenn ich im Browser Localhost eingebe funktioniert alles einwandfrei, selbst wenn ich meine aktuelle IP Adresse eingebe lässt sich auf meinen Server zugreifen, nur über den Hostnamen geht nichts, obwohl meine aktuelle IP in der Datenbank bei DYNDNS eingetragen ist. Was mache ich nur Falsch bitte helft mir, mir sind die Ideen ausgegangen. Mich wundert es halt das ein Zugriff auf meinen FTP Server über den Host den ich angelegt habe möglich ist nur auf den Webserver kann ich nicht zugreifen.
Ich benutze Win XP und Apache 2.0.44, einwählen tue ich mich über T-Online per DSL. Das ganze hatte schon mal funktioniert nur seit einigen Tagen geht’s nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Sinac (30. März 2003)

Aktualisierst du deine IP bei DynDns per Hand oder haste
da n Script für oda sowas?
Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem, allesdings auf Linux SuSe 8.1

Geh das mal Schritt für Schritt durch:
- Aktuelle IP merken
- Domain aktualisieren
- Checken ob er auch die richtige genommen hat
- Deine IP anpingen
- Lookup auf deine Domain
- Domain anpingen

Wenn das alles geht liegt der Fehler wohl an deiner Kiste,
vielleicht ne Firewall, die Anfragen an Port 80 auf deiner
Kisten ausm Internet blockiert oder sowas in der Art...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Chipper (30. März 2003)

Ich verwende ein Progrämmchen, das die IP aktualisiert das funktioniert auch, in der Datenbank ist jeweilig immer die richtige IP eingetragen, daran kann es nicht liegen. Ausserdem lässt sich ja auf mein FTP Server über den Host zugreifen. Ich vermute eher das der Port 80 dann geblockt wird, allerdings habe ich keine Firewall laufen, die von XP ist auch ausgeschaltet. Was kann ich machen? Das blöde ist das ganze hat ja schon funktioniert! Ich bin um jeden Tip dabkbar!


----------



## Sinac (31. März 2003)

Dann geb Apache nen anderen Port und probiers mal über den...


----------



## Chipper (31. März 2003)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden, ich habe im Browser die Falsche URL eingegeben, http://www.hostname.ath.cx, anstatt http://hostname.ath.cx. Ich könnte wetten, das mein Server früher mit dem www davor zu erreichen war. Ist es generell so das wenn man bei DYNDNS einen Host hinzufügt der direkt mit dem Namen erreichbar ist, also ohne www davor, oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Chipper (31. März 2003)

Hab es selbst herausgefunden, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil, Häkchen bei enable Wildcard, dann passt es.


----------



## Sinac (31. März 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch =)


----------



## sam (3. April 2003)

aufgeräumt und verschoben...


----------

